# What Was the Most Loving Act of Kindness That a Spouse Ever Did For You?



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*What was the most loving act of kindness that a spouse ever did for you? Or for that matter, what was the most loving act that you did for a spouse?

I don't really care how simple or complex that act was, and it could have been with your current, or an ex-spouse, or even a significant other!
*


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Most loving? I’m thinking, but have no clue to either question. I know what you mean, but I’m not sure we have levels of loving, either we do love or we do not. I think that’s a good thing (at least for us).


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Marry me. :smile2: He was like the cavalry coming to my rescue like in the old wild west films. I was a struggling single mum, in debt and with poor health. He changed our lives, and I will forever be grateful to him.:x


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Of all people, it was from my RSXW! When she was faithful and loved me!

Several years into our marriage, I felt yucky one afternoon and fell asleep on the sofa! When I woke up, I found that my left leg, the one that they'd taken the vein grafts from during my 1998 open heart surgery, had mysteriously swollen by nearly 1-1/2 times!

She loaded me into her truck, transported me to an MD in Aggieland, and he hospitalized me. Well, after performing numerous tests, they never could quite figure what caused it and released me the next morning.

She drove me back home, put me to bed, and still having a sore throat and cold symptoms, I got up to fix up some canned soup. She put my a$$ back to bed and brought me a bowl of ramen noodles with chicken soup, which I thought was absolutely heavenly! Simple but yet so loving! But then, it doesn't really take a lot to please this old codger other than with love, fidelity, and faithfulness! I will always remember and revere that simple act!

This was long before she had ever entertained jumping into ex-boyfriends beds off in distant venues!"*


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

When I was 25, my doctor told me that I would not be having children. I offered my husband a divorce so that he could remarry and start a family - he declined as he would rather remain married to me than have children.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

I feel like I will think of something else after I post this....

But one time, it was a few years after college, I had moved 500 miles to be with him, and as the years wore on, I had lost touch, or was not nearly so close to many of my dear old friends.

One year for my birthday - he managed to round them all up without my knowledge. It had taken a lot of planning on his part.

He had them all come to my favorite sushi place - we were still young and broke so going there was always a special treat.

Well, he had also saved up a bit of money and treated all of us, friends from near and far included to a grand meal.

It was super kind and thoughtful of him - really showed me his true colors.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Move out.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

john117 said:


> Move out.


*Did you have to prime the pump any for that to occur?*


----------



## kennethk (Feb 18, 2014)

W brings me coffee in bed every day and talks with me about everything for about an hour.

For her, when she melts down I hold her, kiss her and tell her everything's gonna be ok.

She could up her game with a nice BJ! hahahahahaha


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

When my girlfriend was breastfeeding I always woke up before the baby was due a feed and I would bring her to the bed so that my girlfriend didn’t have to get up.
To me it wasn’t a big deal but when she told her sisters and friends they almost nominated me for a Nobel prize lol.
Her giving me a beautiful daughter was the best and most loving thing that has ever happened to me.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Did you have to prime the pump any for that to occur?*


Trump did (seriously )


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> When my girlfriend was breastfeeding I always woke up before the baby was due a feed and I would bring her to the bed so that my girlfriend didn’t have to get up.
> To me it wasn’t a big deal but when she told her sisters and friends they almost nominated me for a Nobel prize lol.
> Her giving me a beautiful daughter was the best and most loving thing that has ever happened to me.


My husband did this. I was talking to a neighbor whose wife was due. I was told I was not allowed to talk to her.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Loving care after major surgery. Very personal. (We've both been on both sides of that).

And more. Don't want to limit it to bad things..


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

About 10 years ago, i was badly sick with flu. My wife, unprompted, went out on a very foggy morning, drove to a pharmacy and brought back some extra medicine, lotiony tissues, and a copy of Joe Dirt. Then she sat and watched Joe Dirt with me. Not usually my wife's kind of movie but she ended up liking it anyway.

I'm not sure why that stuck with me, but it did.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

For Dear Hubby, I was forever doing these "little things" that he just loved, but I think his favorite was a year-long "passport" to other countries, and every month we'd get authentic recipes from that country, get the ingredients (no matter how weird--that was part of the fun), and then cook together and try out the cuisine. Then we'd add a "stamp" of that country to the passport ... and we did that once-a-month for a year. From him to me, it was easy. You all know he was not well so he couldn't take care of me very much, but boy I'll tell you what--whenever I walked into a room he lit up. To me that was the kindest thing he could ever do: I could tell he just plain enjoyed being with me by the way his eyes lit up and he'd smile.

For EB, well I don't want to get too personal or give away our secrets, but I will share from him to me. Again, he is SO kind and generous that it's hard to pick just one thing, but I would say that the most loving act of kindness he's ever done is on our most recent trip, he kept asking "Are you okay? You sure you're not too ___ (insert hot, cold, tired, hungry, etc.)?" For the longest time it puzzled me why he kept asking--a little heat or cold doesn't bother me a lick, so what gives? Well it turns out that trips with others had not been a pleasant thing at all in the past, and yet here he was, taking a giant 3 day risk! Shoot, I could have complained the whole time or second-guessed decisions or put him down for the route he wanted--he didn't know. Isn't that something? To be kind and generous without knowing how it would be received, and frankly taking the chance it would not go well? I found it stunningly loving.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

This might not be the most loving act of kindness, but it is something that I remember that was just for me, and took a lot of thought, planning and effort:

I came home one evening and he had scattered rose petals on the stairs up to our bedroom and all over the bed and into the bathroom. He had the lights down, candles lit, music on, and a glass of wine with cheese, meats and crackers on the ledge of the tub for me to snack on while I relaxed in the warm water. I took pictures, but they disappeared off my phone.

Something he does every week that is selfless, is that he sleeps in a dirty truck 5 nights, in order to maximize his salary and provide for our family. He could drive to a condo or hotel to shower, shave and sleep, but that would take time out of every day, and he is not paid for his time, only his productivity. If he sleeps in the field, he can get to the next site quicker and be paid for more loads.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

He does lots of thoughtful things, but this one really touched me on many levels.

My oldest needed a test to check for a medical condition. I couldn't really afford it, she couldn't really afford it, and her dad didn't think she needed it (yeah, you read that right). She and I decided that we would save back X amount (me more than her because she only works part time and goes to school) and then she could have the test.

A few days later, my kids came to see us, and my husband took her aside and gave her the money for the test. He didn't have to do that. I cried and so did my oldest.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. I cried reading this thread. Have nothing to contribute.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Lots of things. Including saving my life (that's no exaggeration) at least twice. 

Nurse training. Very, very handy.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Recently I was stricken with a flu, GF came over despite my insistence of not passing it to her, spent the day and night taking care of me. Cut fruits, made lunch and dinner, gave me massage, medicine, did my laundry, cleaned the house, slept with me while all I did was pass out and eat and take medicine and pass out.

Sometimes I wonder what she did during the times I passed out but I woke up with her in my arms and when I asked her whether she got bored she simply replied she's never bored with me even if I'm passed out. Wonder if she's harvesting my organs secretly lol but yeah...

She's a real gem and I can't ever forget that. I just wish I have an opportunity to love her in the same manner in the future.


----------

